# Mini bales at Wally World $8 !!!!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wifey just called me and local wal mart has mini bales bigger than a shoe box, smaller than a beer case for $8.
Weigh about 5-10 lbs.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Wifey just called me and local wal mart has mini bales bigger than a shoe box, smaller than a beer case for $8.
> Weigh about 5-10 lbs.


So the message is clear, we need to follow the lead of the chain equipment stores and we need to charge more for a smaller package and market to yuppies-perfect!


----------



## richard m (Jul 10, 2013)

I posted a link to this video about a month ago he sells his bales for 2 bucks. He had it at the Solanco fair last week. I was up friday night and he could not make them fast enough. Told me he had baled some earlier in the evening to fill an order had put those in the trailer and had to get them back out. He is not asking enough for his.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Needs to get it higher up, that kneeling stuff is for the birds.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That is my New Holland salesman. He's a good guy. Very knowledgeable


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They sell them here too for about 5$ a bale but the supplier only gets about 2$ a bale. He bales rabbit hay normally but straw for the fall decorators.

I figure I could move about 500-1000 of them a season, not worth the investment or bother for me unless you could get the end sales pricing vs supplier.


----------



## DelawareHay (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey he's the salesman that sold me my square baler! Small world


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm surprised WalMart doesn't have 12 year olds hand tying them in China, give them a little while and they probably will.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know where they were made, wife just told me mini bales $8. For all I know they could be made in China!!! Lol


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I was at tractor supply the other day and they had alfalfa from stanlee hay company in Idaho for $18, for a 50# bale thats converted from large square. Thought $720 a ton was a pretty good shot of money but $1600 a ton, wow! that would be nice to sell a semi load of that a year. How much do feed stores mark up their hay? I just delivered a load of 2nd cut to southeastern Connecticut to a customer thats been waiting for me to make my hay and get there so she had to buy some hay from her grain supplier for $10 a bale for 45# bale. Thinking i am not charging enough for mine, she was more than happy to pay the bill this year


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Wifey just called me and local wal mart has mini bales bigger than a shoe box, smaller than a beer case for $8.
> Weigh about 5-10 lbs.


Are they from China?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

weatherman said:


> Are they from China?


We can't tell where they're from.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hate to rain on everyone's parade but Walmart sources most of their "produce" locally.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Produce is a perishable commodity, if they could figure a way to get em cheaper....they would, not sure mini bales are the same, probably come from Haiti....they work cheap enuf for Walmart standards.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess all the way across the country is now considered "Local". I'm sorry I only go to WalMart when I absolutely have too.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Nothin like loading up the family for a good old trip to wally world. Kid wants all the chinese junk. Man I hate that place. Hardly ever go there


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I guess all the way across the country is now considered "Local". I'm sorry I only go to WalMart when I absolutely have too.


Ditto....and that ain't often, maybe 3 times a year...and all when no one else is open


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What really gets me is all the businesses getting junk made in china. The garbage falls apart in minutes sometimes. Look at the jack you bought jd. Meanwhile people up here and down where you guys are sit on their can without a job. No doubt they have no job kids in china are doing the ones they should have. Which makes china rich and our countries broke because people need assistance here to live. May motto is screw the chinese and all those other foreign junk makers and buy north american stuff. Atleast I know it was made properly in most cases by ADULTS not kids and that im helping some canadian or American family keep food on the table. Sometimes certain items you just cant find made here so I make sure to buy them if I absolutely need it. Thats my rant of the day and by the way it was made in north america lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> What really gets me is all the businesses getting junk made in china. The garbage falls apart in minutes sometimes. Look at the jack you bought jd. Meanwhile people up here and down where you guys are sit on their can without a job. No doubt they have no job kids in china are doing the ones they should have. Which makes china rich and our countries broke because people need assistance here to live. May motto is screw the chinese and all those other foreign junk makers and buy north american stuff. Atleast I know it was made properly in most cases by ADULTS not kids and that im helping some canadian or American family keep food on the table. Sometimes certain items you just cant find made here so I make sure to buy them if I absolutely need it. Thats my rant of the day and by the way it was made in north america lol.


I agree!!! Love my Canadian made Artic snowplow by the way!!!
I'm trying to buy a new 15' batwing to replace my old one and ALL of them have CHINESE MADE GEARBOXES.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I was surprised yesterday when I bought a Dayton electric motor....made in Mexico. Looked like a decent quality motor, only time will tell. At least it didn't come from China, would have loved to see it made in Ohio......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I guess all the way across the country is now considered "Local". I'm sorry I only go to WalMart when I absolutely have too.


Just out of curiosity what besides being forced by a man with a gun makes a trip to WW necessary?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Just out of curiosity what besides being forced by a man with a gun makes a trip to WW necessary?


I agree...but I'll give you a scenario.....the other nite I had to go buy some shotgun shells for my sons, their friend, and myself. We had a shoot the next morning at 8:30 am....look in the gun safe....only have 200 rounds....soooo at 11:45pm I was at Walmart wondering "what in the hell am I doing here"....as I look around at all the wonderful people of Walmart (employees included)....depressing

If I had only planned a little in advance.....shame on me, my punishment ........"wallyworld"


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Just out of curiosity what besides being forced by a man with a gun makes a trip to WW necessary?


Well for me it's the only place around that carries Puffed Rice Cereal. Can't find it anywhere else. All grocery stores used to carry the stuff, I've liked it since I was a kid. That's really about the only thing that will actually get me in the place. My wife might go in WM 3 or 4 times a year. We still have a Kmart but man is that place a dump. We also have a Magic Mart, kinda like a small Wal Mart but the place is so void customers I don't see how they stay in business. Most of our groceries come from Aldi Foods or Food Lion.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't get Walmart bashing?

Almost everything I pick up in Rural King, TSC, HarborFreight, BassPro, etc is made offshore...

.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I think its mostly the class of people u have to deal with at wally world that bugs people the most


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

DYNOBOB said:


> I don't get Walmart bashing?
> 
> Almost everything I pick up in Rural King, TSC, HarborFreight, BassPro, etc is made offshore...
> 
> .


To me it's got a lot to do with WalMart's business practices of seeking out the absolute cheapest labor market they can find and if they get ingrained with one supplier and the supplier asks for a slight bump up in price WalMart usually tells them they'll have to actually cut their price or they'll find someone else. Also many of WalMart's employee rely on Gov't assistance to make ends meet while the executives and the heirs of the WalMart estate get filthy stinking rich.

More Walmart employees on Medicaid, food stamps than other companies

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2012/dec/06/alan-grayson/alan-grayson-says-more-walmart-employees-medicaid-/

Ol' Sam Walton is probably rolling around in his grave. I still remember all the banners in the store saying how many US jobs they were saving by keeping production here. That ended the day he died and the heirs and board of directors took care of of that business plan real quick. A profit can still be made from making stuff here but it's never enough anymore it needs to be record profits to keep Wall Street happy.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Been in the one in town less than 5 times in the 20 years its been here. Everytime found the items I was after to be more expensive than the local stores its been slowly putting under. Targets is opening a new store 1 block away, don't know anything about them as a brand but maybe they will give them a bit of competition.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Been in the one in town less than 5 times in the 20 years its been here. Everytime found the items I was after to be more expensive than the local stores its been slowly putting under. Targets is opening a new store 1 block away, don't know anything about them as a brand but maybe they will give them a bit of competition.


You'll like Target...they have nice clean stores, employees that at least act like they give a crap ( and finished 10th grade)

Dynobob, to me at least, it's not about their products alone....although I think they are certainly guilty of cheapening products up by using strong arm tactics....it's not about their employees alone....although I've never seen any group of employees just not give a damn about their place of employment like Walmart employees seem to...it's not about their management alone....albeit they have to be the most idiotic group of managers to ever grace the retail sector.....no, to me it's the totality of the company you keep, be it products, employees, and managers. Products are crap (nothing unusual about that nowadays) employees act like they could care less if you are in the store, if you can find an "associate", and I can't tell you how many times I've been and two lanes out of 30-40 lanes will be open, even during Christmas....I've never seen more than 5 lanes open...ever....that's management malfunction....as is employee moral to a larger degree...that's why I don't shop at Walmart ..... Oh and their meat is terrible

We recently had a publix grocery store open here.....I'd pay a cover charge to shop there rather than go to Walmart


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Sooo... Happened across this thread and I've got a couple things to add. Most of my career has been building and remodeling WW. Stated previously, HUGE difference between when Sam was aliveand now. While alive Mr Walton actually appeared to care about the employee from the box boy to the regional manager. Once in a while one could see him show up as a project was nearing completion to motivate the new hires and reaffirm the companies(his) core values. Then he passed.
Overnight the businessmodel changed and morale started a steep decline. Now an employee of Walmart no longer feels that they have a possibility of internal promotion. They are made to feel inferior by management. Ive seen managers have people clock out then continue to work for an additional hour during holiday seasons. The things that I,ve heard while on a ladder making adjustments in a managers office are absolutely deplorable. (the toolbelt I wear must have a cloaking device on it somewhere.)So, if you are wondering why the WW employee is usually less than eager to assist the customer? Management. They push a class system within those walls.
The corporate level. They replaced the focus on the customer and employee with profitmargins and market share. Sam's method was to focuson the people and the customer base would reward it. That's how he built his success. Now they put the pursuit of money first and it is biting them in the butt. The only reason a lot of people still shop there is the lack of options.
I won't even get into the safety violations intrinsic to EVERY remodel. Not enough time. Just a very brief overview of what I've observed.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Back to the OP, Ive seen those bales as well. Don't know if rabbits would be all that interested in then. I did hear of a farmer that had the kids clear off the wagon floors bag it up and sell it. They used it to start the kids college fund. Plusactual feed value for the lil rodents people keep.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

No kidding here, I picked one up last night and looked at it...made in mexico.

Regarding WW employees, I think part of this reality is something like 25% of our kids dont apply themselves enough to graduate from high school. As adults they are going to end up employed somewhere in the economy that asks very little and gives little. In some urban areas as many as 70% drop out of school. It may sound unkind, but WW certainly draws from the pool of those who invested little in their future.


----------

